# 051 converted 076 cylinder



## FrankHgh

Just finished converting a 051 and installed a 076 cylinder/piston, it has a 52mm 051 with low compression and a few spare 076 piston/cylinders, Soo i combined the two..Biggest change was rethreading from the 051 to the larger 076 threads..the rest is history,, i'll load pictures soon,, and yes,,it is Nice.
I run 36"Stihl bar 404 .63 full com


----------



## knothole

Nice! I was just starting to search for threads on 051's. I just had one handed to me the other day and it is a beaut! It's an AV electronic. Cleaned it up, put a new air filter in it and a new loop of chain. Looking forward to touching it off this weekend. I'll bet that 051 is a real beast with the conversion.....


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Dangit, I was looking forward to Frankhigh adding more details


----------

